

Ask HN: Why can't I discuss my own submission? - duncan_bayne

I recently submitted a link to a good article on a site that contains a lot of &#x27;woo&#x27; (religious, anti-vax, anti-science, etc.)<p>I&#x27;d have liked to a) discuss the content and b) disclaim any general endorsement of the site, but for some reason there&#x27;s no &#x27;discuss&#x27; link on the item.  I presume there&#x27;s some sort of &quot;can&#x27;t discuss your recent post&quot; policy in place, but that seems odd, as I know I&#x27;ve been able to do it in the past.
======
Mz
Your last submission was flagged to death. So no one can comment.

~~~
greenyoda
It doesn't appear to have been flagged by users. It looks like it was auto-
killed based on the site's domain being prohibited.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9900181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9900181)

------
dang
lewrockwell.com has been banned for 2317 days.

The HN guidelines specifically ask you not to post things like this, but
rather to email us at hn@ycombinator.com. Please do that in the future.

~~~
duncan_bayne
> lewrockwell.com has been banned for 2317 days

Odd - was there a thread discussing the ban?

 _Edited_ : pg posted a list here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=499044)
... a few days _before_ lewrockwell.com was added.

